# 1951 Toro SportLawn Restoration



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

I got my hands on a 1951 18" Toro SportLawn and I am looking to clean it up and restore it to its former glory. I'll post updates as I go along.

I think it needs some work on the carb to get going.

Here are a few photos of the mower in its current state:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

That's awesome. Anxious to follow your progress!


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

Very cool!


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

I am having a little trouble with the rotation of these photos. Well here they are.

The engine is a Clinton 350 from Maquoketa, IA. Not an easy engine to find parts for this model.


I took the engine off of the frame so I could clean everything more easily and empty the fuel from the tank.



I grew up in the age of grease zerks so these are new to me. Makes me think of the Wizard of Oz.





The top platform pivots on the same bolts that secure the roller height.


The reel is pretty filthy.

The rollers are 2-1/4" wood. I can't wait to make some new rollers up out of a wood of choice.






The edge rollers lost about 1/4" in diameter over the years.





Looking to clean, wire brush, and repaint the wheels.




Saw some debris in the gas tank, gas didn't look quite right either.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Following!


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

I love a little project, this one is going to be lovely. &#128526;


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

Sanded for about an hour today, careful to stay off the info/model plate. Has anyone here done any sandblasting or hired out a sandblasting job? I'd imagine that could save a significant amount of time but have not had anything sand blasted before.


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

Looks like an neat project.

I've done sandblasting on an old MG. If you don't have a blast cabinet, you absolutely must wear a full hood; regular goggles or safety glasses are useless. Learn from my mistakes, glass beads in the eye are very uncomfortable. You also need to select the correct media, walnut shell, various ranges of grit...

The stuff goes everywhere and reclaiming the grit it is a pain.

To speed up your sanding, a cup type wire wheel mounted on a hand held die grinder can work. I prefer the braided type steel cup style. Know in advance, some of the wires WILL come flying off - stings like being poked with a needle. I wear safety goggles, leather gloves, full length shirt and pants.

Regardless of the type, on thin materials, go slow so not to build up heat and warp the parts.

If it is very valuable/rare, rubbing on the inner thigh of a Latin virgin is the best course of action.

Given all the complex features, looks like a good candidate to send to a shop the can blast the parts.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@Kallgren thank you!


----------



## Ptb427 (May 13, 2019)

@mowww Looks like a fun project!

I don't have a lot of experience with it but maybe a chemical paint remover for the tight/delicate spots?


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

mowww said:


> Sanded for about an hour today, careful to stay off the info/model plate. Has anyone here done any sandblasting or hired out a sandblasting job? I'd imagine that could save a significant amount of time but have not had anything sand blasted before.


Try to sandblast as many parts as you can, the finished product will be much nicer. I restored a GM1000 and sandblasted most of the parts, it made the painting process so much easier. Looks like a nice project.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@Ptb427 Thanks, I took your advice and got a foaming stripper that I worked with today. Very happy with the results.

@jimbeckel I appreciate the advice, I am sure it would save me a lot of time and sandpaper. I called around and everyone I talked to that does sandblasting is up to their eyes doing body work on cars from all the winter accidents. Earliest time I got from anyone was April/May.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

Your work so far looks fantastic, keep those photos coming, looking forward to seeing this machine come back to life.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

Looks like your making good progress, can't wait to see the results.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## Ren (Aug 29, 2019)

I love these older restoration projects. Cant wait to see it finished!


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

First coat. I am no artist


----------



## LoCutt (Jul 29, 2019)

Great job! I'm envious.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

A few years back I used to have a Sportlawn, I regret selling it. It ran and cut great. The old engine ran like a champ and always started by the second pull. I always wanted to restore it but never did.....you have the motivation that I didn't! Looking good!


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

That type of reel mower needs to be brought back. It went away when people stopped maintaining their own lawns and left the job to people with big Zero Turn mowers. A Sportlawn is a KBG mower. A Zero turn or any other rotary mower is a TTTF mower.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

Wheels are getting there! Handle and rollers will be final two items to get worked on. Still trying to decide which direction to go with the rollers (wood type, finish).

I'm on the hunt for a replacement spring and some gasket material. Here are the wheels almost finished:


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

Those wheels look awesome!


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

Got the majority of components sanded, cleaned, and repainted. Replaced quite a few stuck fasteners and all of the bedknife screws. Light grind on the bedknife. Handle and carb are next on the list.


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

Better than awesome! Where did you find the decals (or reproduce)? Amazing!


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@Kallgren thanks, I found a guy in Oregon that makes a bunch of old decals.


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

Can't wait to see what you do with the handlebars.

Do you have a grass catcher?

You've inspired me. My mom had an older Craftsman in the basement which I brought home last weekend. I used to mow with it when I was a youngster. There used to be a fabric grass catcher with a wire metal frame, but I couldn't find it.


----------



## CharTech (Aug 26, 2019)

Nice work. Looks like a fun project. Looking forward to seeing it complete.


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

How is this coming along? Can't wait to see the finished project.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@Kallgren No grass catcher, looking for one online. I am working on stripping the handlebars right now, but no major progress. I will be sure to post pictures as I take them.

Thanks!


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

Also, looking to clear coat all paint. Anyone have experience doing that? Any tips?


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

Stick with the same manufacture and product type for the sealant, primer, base coat and gloss coat.

Wet sanding is nice, but probably over- restoring for a mower.


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

In retrospect, just to keep costs down, the OEM probably didn't clear coat the machine, you might not want to either, to keep it authentic.


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

Thanks for sharing! The project is looking great. I love the lines of the Sportlawn.


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

The aluminum trim piece on the handlebars is an absolute bomb! I love it, the Sportlawn logo and what looks like a longhorn steer!

If that doesn't create mower envy, nothing will.


----------



## El Toro (Aug 17, 2019)

Here is a similar one, I use twice a week.


----------



## Alexk2020 (Oct 17, 2020)

I recently bought a sportlawn 18 that was regularly serviced and cuts well. It needs a new roller. Did you replace yours - was it custom made? I've been looking online for something that I can repurpose as a roller but not finding anything suitable.


----------

